# Santa bought me something for my H.T



## Fortin's H.T room (Nov 11, 2009)

I don't know where to put this so i will try here.I hope you all had a good Christmas,I did.Santa knows i love my little movie room and got me a gold rope for me.A couple of pics.First pic standing in the hallway.








This is just a close up.








Standing in my H.T room.








Curtains close.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Classy!! :T


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Now you just need to hire a former linebacker to stand there and only let people "on the list" into your theater


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

very classy indeed :T


----------

